# ash and kooris bubs



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

after 3 clutchs of dud eggs well i have 5 balls of fluff 3 yellow and 2 white
the oldest about 4 days old the youngest half a day old

















and mum and dad


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

The parents are beautiful, I'm sure the babies will be just as gorgeous.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats on the babies!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What cute little babies  The parents are very pretty aswell


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

congrats but it looks like there is another hatching


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

The parents are lovley! Goodluck with the babies!


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

here they are again cute not so little now








and a video sorry for the darkness


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow, Those ones with white fluff are a mutation of the white face. Mom looks like a normal right? i think she must be split to whiteface for you to get some whiteface bubs.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

mum is split to pied but know nothing else in her blood lines dad w/f but was told he has silver and lutino in his blood lines was surprised with the w/fs 3 of each type


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're looking adorable Derek!!  I bet 6 babies make a lot of noise at meal times.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

bea they sure make a lot noise they over take the tv even just one turns out as beautiful as snickers i will be happy


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't think Dad got the split to lutino cause it would show in his babies. It is still possible and just didn't show in this clutch. And mom Would have to be split to Whiteface in order to get them Wf Babies. I'll be able to tell a little more once the babies feather out more. they are beautiful by the way


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

derek said:


> even just one turns out as beautiful as snickers i will be happy


:rofl: As long as it has a lovely personality you'll be happy.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks everyone birdieness i was surprised to see the w/fs heres the latest pics


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww they are stunning! They look like normal greys and whitefaces to me =]. I'm not sure if mom is split to pied. I've heard dots like her could just mean she is split for something else like white face for her but assuming she is you can get a mix of these if dad is indeed split to silver but since you can't really tell you can just take a silver out of these mutations.



Whiteface Split To Recessive Silver Pied
Grey Split To Recessive Silver Pied Whiteface
Whiteface Split To Pied
Grey Split To Pied Whiteface
Whiteface Split To Recessive Silver
Grey Split To Recessive Silver Whiteface
Whiteface
Grey Split To Whiteface


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

mmm extra creamy baby tiels!!! lol....good choice in ice cream....and the babies are so cute!!!! well done


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

birdieness said:


> I don't think Dad got the split to lutino cause it would show in his babies. It is still possible and just didn't show in this clutch. And mom Would have to be split to Whiteface in order to get them Wf Babies. I'll be able to tell a little more once the babies feather out more. they are beautiful by the way




I have one who I didn't know was split to Lutino until their 2nd clutch

the "tick" on the back of the heads is Only for Split to pied - Any other splits does not show up until they're bred


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're at the most adorable age now!! I love when they look like spiky dinosaurs. Will you be keeping any or will they be going to new homes?


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

bea iam only keeping the two oldest 1 normal and 1 w/f no homes yet for the rest you are welcome to 1 of the others save getting tiel clucky


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Judging from the behaviour in the tiel cage at the moment i'm going to have my own bubs in the not too distant future.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww i'd love another baby tiel as a friend for Little Mikey since Angel thinks he is the spawn of satan....but my parents would KILL me.....and i kinda like living....even more than those precious little babies!!! otherwise u'd both have a buyer!!!!


----------

